# There are springtails in my isopods



## jasmar0281 (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't really think this is an issue but I've found dark grey springtails in my isopod culture. I keep dwarf purple isopods. I also keep cultures of folsomia candida. The medium, bright white springs.

My spring cultures are on charcoal while I keep my isopods in ABG mixed with fine chopped cardboard and boiled oak leafs. Both species are doing great, but recently I've started to find dark gray springs in my isopods. Will they be OK living together. I plan to try and isolate some of the springs to start cultures from them, but not too sure the best way to salvage the isopods at this point.

Anyway... Insights? Ideas? Comments?

Thank you!


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

I had that, but the springtails eventually died off leaving just the isopods.


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

I've had springtails in isopod cultures last a few months. Neither species seemed adversely affected by living together.


----------



## jasmar0281 (Jan 29, 2016)

Between this post and a couple search results I feel like there is little to worry about. Thanks everyone.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I keep seeing this thread and thinking... "You got your peanut butter on my chocolate!" and "You got your chocolate in my peanut butter!"

but as others have said, this shouldn't be a problem at all. My master culture of orange isopods had a bit of a springtail boom a while back and it didn't harm production or anything. Haven't noticed any in a while though...


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

This happened to me a while back, but fortunately my isopod culture is in a fairly small container. I just cut holes in the top, attached window screen to the holes, and used the whole thing as a salt shaker to seed some froglet tubs with springtails.


----------



## r.mickaels (May 17, 2015)

I've had this experience as well but eventually the springtail population just went away. As long as there is enough food for the Isopoda I don't see anything wrong with them cohabiting just as they do in the natural vivarium environment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

